# Uber To Sack 400 From BS Department



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/29/technology/uber-job-cuts.amp.html
"The cuts, which were also announced internally on Monday, are taking place in 75 Uber offices around the world, the company said. The marketing team had more than 1,200 people before the layoffs."


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

This is horrible! We need to set up a GoFundMe page for Rohit!


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

I fear for some of the posters on Uber People.
Some of them might have to become drivers? ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber has to inflate its bottom before the next quarter or Dara and his cronies will be forced out of the company. Uber management can’t make the rates any lower in fear of a mass exodus that will impact its bottom line, so now Uber has to eat its own.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

"Uber encourages 400 employees to spend quality time with family and explore exciting opportunities elsewhere."


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> "Uber encourages 400 employees to spend quality time with family and explore exciting opportunities elsewhere."


You left out the part that being laid off will give them more money.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Well, unemployment insurance will work for awhile...until they join the ant colonies.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/29/technology/uber-job-cuts.amp.html
> "The cuts, which were also announced internally on Monday, are taking place in 75 Uber offices around the world, the company said. The marketing team had more than 1,200 people before the layoffs."


Seems to me they should have 1200 lay-offs in the market department.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

With their *steady *losses this was inevitable. Time to do more with less to stay trending


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

There’s another way to view this:

?Uber no longer needs a marketing “department” of costly personnel
Everyone in the world knows “Uber”.
Any marketing is done by automation (replacing the human element)
?Can u dispute this?

......And every newly licensed driver seems to sign up
no matter how low driver earnings sink...
➕ every current disposable driver continues to chauffeur
Uber’s clients ?

Subsequently, who needs expensive people marketing ?

Just saying


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> With their *steady *losses this was inevitable. Time to do more with less to stay trending


Think reality is that it may only save Uber about 40 million dollars a year? Ubers problems are much bigger that that. Also take into account those 400 people actually did something that now will not be getting done which in turn will reflect in a diminished market share? Becomes a potentially vicious circle?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Drivincrazy said:


> until they join the ant colonies


Yup, more ants signing up. :thumbup: :whistling:


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/29/technology/uber-job-cuts.amp.html
> "The cuts, which were also announced internally on Monday, are taking place in 75 Uber offices around the world, the company said. The marketing team had more than 1,200 people before the layoffs."


That is good news in terms of knowing they are having to make cuts, an indicator that things aren't going as planned by them. The bad news is that those 1200 vile people who worked for Uber corporate will now be looking to spread their unethical and immoral worldviews to other industries as they begin to look for jobs. It would be interesting to know if working for Uber will hurt or help their prospects for a new job.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> There's another way to view this:
> 
> ?Uber no longer needs a marketing "department" of costly personnel
> Everyone in the world knows "Uber".
> ...


Driver churn rate is at least 94% per annum. If Uber retained drivers it would not be an issue. Unfortunately for Uber it starts from scratch every day. Uber must have new drivers and someone needs to be putting the BS out there to make it happen. This is why Uber employ them in the first place.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> This is horrible! We need to set up a GoFundMe page for Rohit!


No need, Rohit's a customer service outside contractor


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> I fear for some of the posters on Uber People.
> Some of them might have to become drivers? ?


Good point.....completely overlooked the fact that the marketing department would include social media trolling. Will we see a drop in the number of uber trolls on here?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> Driver churn rate is at least 94% per annum. If Uber retained drivers it would not be an issue. Unfortunately for Uber it starts from scratch every day. Uber must have new drivers and someone needs to be putting the BS out there to make it happen. This is why Uber employ them in the first place.


That's typical low skill low wage turnover in every industry throughout the world.
Uber will NEVER lack menial labor drivers.
Anyway, you're very unobjective because of your emotional hate of anything and everything Uber.

Funny thing. Most of drivers issues are caused by
The drivers themselves
They keep chauffeuring Uber's clients

? Stop ?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> That's typical low skill low wage turnover in every industry throughout the world.
> Uber will NEVER lack menial labor drivers.
> Anyway your very unobjective because of your emotional hate of Uber


So you held on??


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> Think reality is that it may only save Uber about 40 million dollars a year? Ubers problems are much bigger that that. Also take into account those 400 people actually did something that now will not be getting done which in turn will reflect in a diminished market share? Becomes a potentially vicious circle?


It will save them much more than that - in my opinion, companies have always hired on more employees to their marketing division than they actually need as an increase to relevance. Uber has already footed their place of popularity - I figure this was a thought out decision from the effect of their losses - blaming the people who had to attract the population in the first place, since their marketing counts for riders *and *drivers, explaining the downfall of quest promotions and disappearance of ride credits for almost anything. They plan on combining their marketing and communications, policy and strategy within its own branch so I expect more lay-offs in the coming weeks and more narrowing down - since going public they have to _*try *_to prove they can become profitable just like predecessor companies


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> So you held on??


No, I got retrained and a new real job.
Invest in yourself OR forever be kicked in the nutz,
and no one cares


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/29/technology/uber-job-cuts.amp.html
> "The cuts, which were also announced internally on Monday, are taking place in 75 Uber offices around the world, the company said. The marketing team had more than 1,200 people before the layoffs."


Dara's doing what needs to be done as a real manager getting Uber on track.



nouberipo said:


> Good point.....completely overlooked the fact that the marketing department would include social media trolling. Will we see a drop in the number of uber trolls on here?


We have plenty of trolls but I highly doubt any of them are actually on the Uber payroll. The ones who pretend to be Uber employees are just posers trying to scare naive drivers in my opinion.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Uber laying off idiots in the marketing department? Why would they want to get rid of their idiots?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Dara's doing what needs to be done as a real manager getting Uber on track.
> 
> 
> We have plenty of trolls but I highly doubt any of them are actually on the Uber payroll. The ones who pretend to be Uber employees are just posers trying to scare naive drivers in my opinion.


Uber needs a pathway to profit. 
Dara just saved 40 million a year maybe?
AB 5 will add 500 million in outgoings per year? New York bookings are down 8% in May? Just a couple of any number of issues along with the 1 billion dollars a quarter is currently losing?

Dara doesn't know what he is doing. Cutting drivers pay and sacking staff whilst telling whose left that they have to work harderer is not great management. Anyone can do it.

Ubers churn rate suggests scaring drivers away isn't that difficult.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> "Uber encourages 400 employees to spend quality time with family and explore exciting opportunities elsewhere."


Remember, more time with your family means higher earnings!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

How could they lay off the creators of that awesome new driver app logo or that inspiring driver video?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> How could they lay off the creators of that awesome new driver app logo or that inspiring driver video?


I didn't know Uber employed 2nd graders in their advertising department, hence black background and an arrow saying I'm with stupid.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yup, more ants signing up. :thumbup: :whistling:


Not your ordinary ants. They are 100k per year ants so extremely aggressive.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

There is no way those laid off will become drivers. They know better.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> Dara doesn't know what he is doing. Cutting drivers pay and sacking staff whilst telling whose left that they have to work harderer is not great management.


A perfect example of: _"*The beatings will continue until morale improves.*" :laugh: _


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

njn said:


> There is no way those laid off will become drivers. They know better.


Upon second thought, you are correct. They will all launch their own Uber-look-alike spinoffs. Free money coming up for dedicated drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/29/technology/uber-job-cuts.amp.html
> "The cuts, which were also announced internally on Monday, are taking place in 75 Uber offices around the world, the company said. The marketing team had more than 1,200 people before the layoffs."


Oh No !

The Uber Bull Shit Department is being cut !

How will Uber function !?!?



everythingsuber said:


> So you held on??


Lol @


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Dara doesn't know what he is doing. Cutting drivers pay and sacking staff whilst telling whose left that they have to work harderer is not great management. Anyone can do it.


Dara made the personnel cut that frat boy TK never made. He obviously has a lot more work to do but he's doing what a real manager needs to do. Will it be enough to save Uber? Only time will tell.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> Stop ?


Please take your own advice and stop trolling so much.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Please take your own advice and stop trolling so much.


That's what the Ignore feature is for.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

goneubering said:


> That's what the Ignore feature is for.


I know but rarely he posts something funny.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Dara made the personnel cut that frat boy TK never made. He obviously has a lot more work to do but he's doing what a real manager needs to do. Will it be enough to save Uber? Only time will tell.


cutting out the unnecessary bimbos lingering on payroll _helps, _but if losses haven't shrunk by the last quarter and if ab5 passes, then we ain't seen nothin yet


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> That's typical low skill low wage turnover in every industry throughout the world.
> Uber will NEVER lack menial labor drivers.
> Anyway, you're very unobjective because of your emotional hate of anything and everything Uber.
> 
> ...


And what kind industry U/L is that can not afford to pay low skill workers. Both companies exist only because of lack of regulation.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

1200 people in marketing! That's an awful lot for the roughly 4 or 5 products they have. All that cutting 400 people should do is speed up work and decision making. You get to a point where adding people just slows you down. it's like a programming project, if 20 people can complete the project, adding 10 more programmers insures that they are stepping all over each other and screwing things up.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> 1200 people in marketing! That's an awful lot for the roughly 4 or 5 products they have. All that cutting 400 people should do is speed up work and decision making. You get to a point where adding people just slows you down. it's like a programming project, if 20 people can complete the project, adding 10 more programmers insures that they are stepping all over each other and screwing things up.


I suspect Khosrowshahi asked Kalanick "is there anyone in the world that doesn't know Uber?"

➡ then why the FK are we employing a shit load of expensive desk jockeys when a MacPro and a @Rakos Chimp can do all the marketing ?









​


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> This is horrible! We need to set up a GoFundMe page for Rohit!


Which Rohit, specifically? Aren't they all called Rohit (or Rohita?)


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Which Rohit, specifically? Aren't they all called Rohit (or Rohita?)


We call 'em all "dick" for short.....
:whistling:


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Does this mean we won't be seeing any more of @emdeplam and other Uber shills?


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Heard on KFI earlier that they've laid off 1200 ppl from their marketing dept and they blame "advertising costs to entice new riders and drivers".


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> I fear for some of the posters on Uber People.
> Some of them might have to become drivers? ?


Very eloquently put!!!

Maybe tis the reason why some of the regular shills have been absent, Em just saying.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

So basically they got demoted to drivers ?

lmao don't worry, you'll make more money even after a significant pay cut


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Agree.


goneubering said:


> Dara's doing what needs to be done as a real manager getting Uber on track.





Disgusted Driver said:


> 1200 people in marketing! That's an awful lot for the roughly 4 or 5 products they have.





SFOspeedracer said:


> cutting out the unnecessary bimbos lingering on payroll _helps, _but if losses haven't shrunk by the last quarter and if ab5 passes, then we ain't seen nothin yet


Uber should layoff 1000 in the marketing department. Really dont need more than a couple marketing people per major city.

It is time for them to cut the fat.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> This is horrible! We need to set up a GoFundMe page for Rohit!


Rohit is in India making 9 cents an hour and has never been happier, his job is secure.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Marketing probably had the brilliant ID of the new Driver Icon. Hey, lets make it the same exact color as the Rider Icon. 

Since that project is complete, they no longer needed the 400 people it took for that idea.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Agree.
> 
> Uber should layoff 1000 in the marketing department. Really dont need more than a couple marketing people per major city.
> 
> It is time for them to cut the fat.


1000 in marketing and 80% of their attorneys would be a good start.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Who are the best marketing folks for Uber?

First and foremost, our customers. They're the ones who brag to bothers of our service and reliability.

You, as the driver, can make a real difference here. Mankind existed for millenia without Uber, and will do just fine should we disappear. Doubt me? Ask any cab driver.

Where Uber has dropped the ball is in notifying our customers of changes in our coverage areas. I've seen Uber leave markets, only months later to return, without a word to drivers or customers. 

I've even served Lyft rides, where the customer showed me the Uber app with the message "no cars in your area" as I sat next to them, logged in, with no notice to me that I was in a no-service zone.

When these things happen, I would expect Uber to blitz the media with press releases and ads. "We're back - and we missed you!" It hasn't happened.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

That means for certain 400 more people will be selling Uber stock in November.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> "Uber encourages 400 employees to spend quality time with family and explore exciting opportunities elsewhere."


Actually they will go drive Lyft, and post Uber hate messages on UP. Yeeha!

And WOWWWW, they haven't laid off Karen yet! OMG


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I cannot believe that they had 1200 bodies in the marketing department. WTF !!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/29/technology/uber-job-cuts.amp.html
> "The cuts, which were also announced internally on Monday, are taking place in 75 Uber offices around the world, the company said. The marketing team had more than 1,200 people before the layoffs."


--------------------------
We all know that both Uber & Lyft are over staffed in all departments. I foresee that both companies will start trimming the fat as they strive to please their share holders and make changes to start operating in the black. If they do not, they are doomed. This is just the beginning.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> I cannot believe that they had 1200 bodies in the marketing department. WTF !!


I thought it was waaaay more than that...
Amount of crap that was excreted from Uber PR is beyond the power of 1200 bodies lol.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> I fear for some of the posters on Uber People.
> Some of them might have to become drivers? ?


Just confirmed my "consulting" position is solid and safe! ?


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Imagine the havoc departing employees could deliver on Uber with any evidence of wrong doing such as discrimination, profiling, tip stealing and who knows what else. 
If they signed nondisclosure agreements...like who cares; certainly, Uber doesn't care about what they agreed to, so, why should departing Uber employees? Uber might have been a good teacher of how to "go rogue."


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/29/technology/uber-job-cuts.amp.html
> "The cuts, which were also announced internally on Monday, are taking place in 75 Uber offices around the world, the company said. The marketing team had more than 1,200 people before the layoffs."


No big deal. Based on Uber BS quantity, that department probably have 10000 employees


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/29/technology/uber-job-cuts.amp.html
> "The cuts, which were also announced internally on Monday, are taking place in 75 Uber offices around the world, the company said. The marketing team had more than 1,200 people before the layoffs."


 They should lay off the entire support team. They don't do nothing anyway.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> They should lay off the entire support team. They don't do nothing anyway.


Auto reply...

"After reading your question we have decided not to take any action in this case"

"Resolved"


----------



## RebelPercMom (Mar 17, 2019)

I am SO not surprised at the news. Happens every day, unfortunately. Too bad the layoffs didn't begin with upper management. That would have saved the company tons. Not that it makes much difference who gets the axe at this point. These layoffs, and any in the future, serve only to postpone the inevitable.


----------

